# Beall buffing kit in the uk? Or making my own??



## philb (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi,

Interested in a system similar to the Beall buffing kit, but for sale in the UK?

Could i just make this up from the 3 buffing mops? Do they need to be different?

Also what sort of compounds for polishing would I need, both for CA finished wood and acrylics?

As i'm getting fed up with sanding and i've only just started!

Cheers


----------



## skiprat (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi Phil, check out www.thepolishingshop.co.uk. I bought two kits. One has three mops with the abrasives for metal and the other has two mops etc for plastics. Then go to B&Q and pick up a length of 8mm threaded rod to make the mandrels to take each kit. The compounds have lasted me over a year and hardly a dent in them.


----------



## cutterwoodjoe (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi Phil,
 I have a PDF file for a 3 wheel buffing system you can make very cheaply and it works really well. If you want it Pm me your e-mail addy and I'll send it


----------



## philb (Jan 28, 2008)

Have pm/d joe!

Skiprat, do you have any more information on what you bought? Have you used this on both wood and acrylics, and how do they compare to standard finishing like with MM/plastic polish etc, are you using the compound in the bar form or as liquid?

Cheers for the help!


----------



## Randy_ (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by skiprat_
> 
> .....Then go to B&Q and pick up a length of 8mm threaded rod to make the mandrels to take each kit.....



Skippy:  You sure about that?  The Beall system sold here uses a 3/4" (19mm) mandrel and some of the homemade ones have used 1/2" (13mm) mandrels.  Using 8mm threaded rod sounds like it might be a little light?


----------



## skiprat (Jan 29, 2008)

Phil, I used the 'Standard Polishing Kit'( Metal) and the 'Plastic Polishing Kit' They both come with different bar abrasives for each wheel. The one for metal has a couple of other bits too.
I didn't buy the optional extra stuff. I use Halfords automotive paint scratch remover after wet sanding. Then the wheels.

The 8mm rod fits fine. Spin the mops onto the rod and clamp in place with a nut and washer on each side of each mop. Drill a dimple on one end for a live centre or use a long nut.


----------



## philb (Jan 29, 2008)

That looks pretty good!

I have a spare old draper lathe too!

When do you change between the plastic or the metal? Also, do you still sand up to 12000MM then plastic polish and the the buffers?

Ive been reading about what compounds to use, does any one have any recommendations?

I was thinking, Tripoli - Something finer?? - Then REN wax?


----------



## skiprat (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by philbaldwin_
> 
> 
> 
> ...When do you change between the plastic or the metal? Also, do you still sand up to 12000MM then plastic polish and the the buffers?



Sorry Phil, is that a trick question? 
I've been meaning to get Micro Mesh for years but I just use wet-n-dry up to 1500 for metal and plastic. 
I know it's wrong but I also use it on CA'd wood. That probably why I haven't had much luck with the CA finish. 

After the wheels I use brasso on metal or Autoglym Plastic polish resp. Maybe if I wasn't such a tight git I would get the proper stuff.[:I]


----------



## philb (Jan 29, 2008)

Ok sounds good! Thanks for the advice and especially the picture! Makes it easier to understand!

Might just get the wheels and see what I come up with!


----------



## philb (Jan 29, 2008)

Got  question for anyone looking!

Is it worth using this system on both wood blanks finished with CA/BLO and acrylics? or just the acrylics?

Also what are people thoughts on how to go about it? Finish up to 12000MM like normal, plastic polish, and then the buffing system?

Any help would be great!


----------



## rherrell (Jan 29, 2008)

For ca I  sand to 600 and then buff with tripoli and then white diamond. I apply Ren. Wax at assembly. Same with plastic only I wet sand. Probably could wet sand ca over wood but I don't. Water and wood, ya' know?


----------



## philb (Jan 29, 2008)

Ok sounds good!

How does the finish compare to just MM and plastic polish?

Is the durability the same?


----------



## rherrell (Jan 30, 2008)

I can't tell the difference but you might, try it and see. I've done it both ways and sanding with just 2 grits (400 and 600) and then buffing is easier FOR ME. As far as durability, I don't see how that would be affected one way or the other because we're not talking about ADDING anything, just sanding vs buffing.


----------



## philb (Jan 30, 2008)

I supposed buffing is just sanding in a different form!

Good Point!!

Does anyone know the type of wheels that are best suited to the three-wheel BEALL type? As I know there all a alight different material?

Also, where can i get tripoli and white diamond form in the UK? Struggling a  bit at the moment!

Cheers for all the help guys!


----------



## rherrell (Jan 30, 2008)

The tripoli wheel is made of linen. The white diamond is a linen-cotton blend and the carnuba wax is flannel.
Can't help you with a supplier "over there", but I'm sure we'll hear from someone.


----------



## philb (Jan 31, 2008)

Anyone any ideas as to where i can get Tripoli and White diamond in the UK?


----------



## Freethinker (Feb 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by philbaldwin_
> 
> Anyone any ideas as to where i can get Tripoli and White diamond in the UK?



As was mentioned before, try  www.thepolishingshop.co.uk. 

They seem to have a wide selection.


----------



## Ligget (Feb 2, 2008)

Phil just go onto ebay or google and you`ll find what you are looking for, thats what I do.


----------

